
Show HN: Datarow.io – an easy to use data integration platform - datarow
https://www.datarow.io
======
datarow
DataRow.io is a fully managed, pay as you go data integration platform. With
an intuitive drag and drop web interface, it helps you to build big data
pipeline in minutes: move and transform data from A to B, handle stream
processing, schedule data pipeline jobs and more.

You can try the free version by signing up at
[https://aws.datarow.io](https://aws.datarow.io), no credit card required. If
you want to sign up the full version, contact us at pilot@datarow.io. You will
get the entire platform with full features and support all free for 9 months.

Try it here: [https://aws.datarow.io](https://aws.datarow.io)

Our website: [https://www.datarow.io](https://www.datarow.io)

Documentation:
[https://doc.datarow.io/overview.html](https://doc.datarow.io/overview.html)

Cheers,

DataRow.io Team

------
sammyshabib
Just checking out the main website.. it was a bit slow. Even the JS/CSS stuff
was a little laggy on the mouse:hover sections and the modal loading.

I haven't see the tool's UI, but if I was to check out just that landing
page.. it gives a low expectation of the tool that it leads to.

I opened it with developer tools, and it looks like you have a LOT of
resources loading (webpacks, scripts, etc.). Pretty bulky setup.

Just food for thought on the lead-conversion side. I wanted to be helpful..

~~~
datarow
That is definitely helpful feedback, thanks! Although the platform’s UI is
completely different from our website. So, if you want to give it a try at
aws.datarow.io, it only take half a minute to setup a free trial. Thanks for
your comment!

------
nodirbi
What's the underlining tech the pipeline runs?

~~~
datarow
Apache Spark on AWS EMR.

For full version, you can grand DataRow access to your AWS account's EMR and
run your job within your private network.

------
pplonski86
Congratulations on launching! Is there a github repo available? How do you
differ from stitch or airflow?

~~~
datarow
Thanks! We don’t have a public github repo currently.

The main focus on DataRow is to make create data pipeline easy. We provide a
large number of built-in connectors to support all commonly used data sources,
from a Parquet file in S3 to your RDS MySQL database, from Cassandra to
Elasticsearch, etc. You don’t need to pay for using these connectors, the fee
is based on the computer resource used for the job alone. There is little
limit on how the job pipeline is defined, check out one of our blogs to see an
example. [https://www.datarow.io/blog/archive-avro-formatted-kafka-
mes...](https://www.datarow.io/blog/archive-avro-formatted-kafka-messages-to-
hdfs-as-parquet-file)

Let me know if you have any other questions or suggestions, thanks for your
comments!

